# توضيح فى معالجة الكيروسين



## الاميرررر (21 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا بعالج الكيروسين بحامض الكبريتيك المركز ثم الفصل ثم المعادلة بالجير المشكلة دلوقتى ان الكيروسن الموجود بالسوق مضاف الية كمية بسيطة من السولار والزيت الموجود فى السولار لا ينحل بحامض الكبريتيك المركز 
فارجو من السادة اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين من لة خبرة يفيدنى فى كيفية ازالة الزيوت الموجودة فى الكيروسين 
علما بانى ساستخدمة كمذيب للبويات والزيوت الموجودة فية تسبب بطئ الجفاف ثم بعد الجفاف بينضح زيوت خفيفة على سطح البوية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاميرررر (22 أكتوبر 2013)

الرجاء من الاخوة الاعضاء الرد على سؤالى


----------



## الاميرررر (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الرجاء من الاخوة المشرفين فى هذا المنتدى الرائع الذى تعلمت منة الكثير 
الرد على سؤالى ان كان بالامكان ازالة الزيوت من الكيروسين او لا 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (27 ديسمبر 2013)

فيه موضوع بعنوان عمل النفط من الالف الي الياء يجيب علي اسئلتك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يناير 2014)

نصيحه مخلصه كل الطرق المكتوبه فى هذا الموقع - ازاله رائحة الكيروسين - وغيره من المواقع لاتمت للحقيقه بصله والنتائج كما حصلت عليها واشتكيت منها وللحصول على المنتج السليم تعامل مع قطاع البترول - ملحوظه انا مهندس لاعلاقه لى بالقطاع ولكنى اعرف الطريقه السليمه لازالة الرائحه وهى باختصار فوق امكانيات الافراد والهواه


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (10 يناير 2014)

باشمهندس /محمود الطريقه التي شرحتها تعطي نتائج تصل الي 95% و هي ناجحه جدا في صناعة البويات و لو اردت ان تري بنفسك فاتصل بي علي الرسائل الخاصه


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

المهندس محمود حضرتك تقول انا اعرف الطريقه السليمه لازالة الرائحه وهى باختصار فوق امكانيات الافراد والهواه عرفنا المعلمة من باب الافادة 

​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 يوليو 2014)

لم افهم عبارتك -عرفنا المعلمة من باب الافادة وسأحسن الظن بك وبمقصدك - مرفق رد سابق يوضح باختصار شديد طريقة ازالة الرائحه بشكل مؤسسى.

لن ادخل فى تعقيدات فنيه او كيماويه - بل سأسرد الخطوات واترك التعليق فى النهايه
*خطوات ازالة الرائحه من الكيروسين كالتالى
1-اضافة الكيروسين وماده قلويه بالخزان واضافة النيتروجين2- تبخير الكيروسين وتكثيفه بمبردات3- نقله فى خزان اخر واضافة حمض الكبريتيك وبعد التقليب والراحه وفصل الحامض ينقل الكيروسين الى خزان اخر4- يتم اضافة مواد قلويه وتقليب وراحه ثم يغسل بالماء وبعد الفصل ينقل الى خزلن اخر5- يتم التجفيف وهى اخر مرحله - الآن ومع التبسيط الشديد(فقد كنا ندرس هذه الامور فى 8 محاضرات ) هل هناك علاقه بين كل التجارب المذكوره سواء هنا او فى مواقع اخرى وما ذكرته وهل عرف صاحب السؤال اسباب اصفرار لون الدهان عند استخدامه كمذيب وبطئ الجفاف وهل عرف السبب لعدم صلاحيته كمبيد حشرى - وهل عرف السبب بأننى اقول دائما بأن ليس كل مايعرف نستطيع ان نصنعه بامكانياتنا المتواضعه وان هناك مشروعات مؤسسيه واخرى متوسطه واخرى صغيره واخرى متناهية الصغر واخرى منزليه واخرى للمحترفين واخرى للهواه - كل هذه التصنيفات موجوده..... ما رأيكم
*​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (3 أغسطس 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> لم افهم عبارتك -عرفنا المعلمة من باب الافادة وسأحسن الظن بك وبمقصدك - مرفق رد سابق يوضح باختصار شديد طريقة ازالة الرائحه بشكل مؤسسى.
> 
> لن ادخل فى تعقيدات فنيه او كيماويه - بل سأسرد الخطوات واترك التعليق فى النهايه
> *خطوات ازالة الرائحه من الكيروسين كالتالى
> ...


استاذنا الفضل / الباشمهندس محمود كلام سيادتك مضبوط و لكن هناك ايضا طريقه التبخير عند درجة 180 يتم فصل الكيروسين و لكن هذه الوحده مستورده و غاليه السعر و تستخدم بنطاق واسع في مصانع صغيره بالمملكه السعوديه و لا انصح بعملها محليا لان ارتفاع سعرها هو لوجود معدلات امان عاليه بها اما ما اشرت اليه بالمنتدي فهو يعطي نتائج و تستخدمه فعلا العديد من شركات البويات و بالمناسبه 80 بالمائه من النفط الموجود بالسوق منتج بهذه الطريقه 
مع خالص تحياتي و احترامي


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sabryfekry (9 يناير 2015)

يعني ايه حضرتك المعادله بلجير


----------



## sabryfekry (9 يناير 2015)

يعني ايه حضرتك المعادله بالجير


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 يناير 2015)

sabryfekry قال:


> يعني ايه حضرتك المعادله بالجير


المعالجة بالجير يعني و ضع ماده قلويه (الجير) لمعادله الحامض فقط و ذلك مثل وضع الصودا اش و لكنها لا تساعد في التنقيه


----------

